# Hamm what you look like?



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Right i thought i start a little topic (bored at the moment lol). 
Post pics of what you look like, for the people that are going to hamm on saterday, if you see somone say hi. 
I will dig a top out later, might have dendroworld one, or a kj exotics one.


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

Have not got a photo but I will have a Black JC exotics Shirt on.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll be with Trice and snakes r grreat and looking as if I'm about to kill one of them if you spot me towards the end of the day... :whistling2: 3 moderators in one spot, someone will find us :lol:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going to Houten and I've had a badge made with my name on in BIG!!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I'll be with Trice and snakes r grreat and looking as if I'm about to kill one of them if you spot me towards the end of the day... :whistling2: 3 moderators in one spot, someone will find us :lol:


Ummm sounds like i will be in a different hall all the time lol. 
So what you three look like.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i will have my black hoddie on saying 

*Bugs sticks & mantids.com*

*just like that lol , stop me and say hello:2thumb:*


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

: victory:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

thats me


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

penfold said:


> [URL="http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v217/173/83/663704229/n663704229_398823_4872.jpg"]image[/URL]thats me


Bloody Hell that's an improvement.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

haven't any pics so just look out for a shorta$$ed gran with short hair with a tall old bloke who may be walking funny on account of if Tonkaz0 cracks any more funnies about my grey hair and wrinkles he may experiance the handbag 'ouch' factor :lol2:


----------



## wallakenne (Nov 5, 2008)

DO YOU KNOW THE MUFFIN MAN?
If you know him you know me haha lmao 
Everybody Knows The Muffin Man!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Leaving tonight with JC Exotics Tours!!
Anyone else coming?


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Me the avatar pic  leaving out ta 6.00 seems ages to go yet  

Paula


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

penfold said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=576656&id=1302350158&op=1&view=global&subj=663704229imagethats me


Ha ha Terry that so looks like you:whistling2: See ya there  
Paula :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

